# Soapstone/Mirror Lake snow pack?



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't know where else to ask this but, has anyone been up there yet and if so is all the snow melted?


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

A friend of mine has been up on top of soapstone in his jeep. Snow looked mostly gone.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

I have not been there yet, but looking at the Uintas from a long ways off, there appears to be a fair amount of snow left over 10,000 feet, but disappearing very quickly. I am pretty sure the road is open though.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Heres a picture I took of the Soapstone mountain on 5/24 ....

And yes, the road from hwy 150 over top to Hwy 35 is open ..

So is the forest road up into Iron mine, which is surpising being on a north slope.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I was up there a week ago. The road from soapstone over the hill to the south to mill hollow had a large snow drift blocking near the top of the road. Many people were driving off the road over the hillside to get around it. A jeep was buried to its doors on the hillside and looked to have been there several days. If guys are going over the top they are driving off the road and are taking a big chance of a fine for being off the road. There was an ATV buried in the snow up to it's seat. He tried to go around the drift and slipped in the mud and was buried quite deep almost on it's side. It could be open by now. This was memorial day we were there.

We tried going into Murdock Basin and found similar conditions about 3 miles or so off the highway. Road completely blocked by a snow drift.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^ Should have clarified^^^^^

Bow dude is right ,you couldn't get over it on Memorial ...

I've been back twice since , an amazing amount of snow has melted ...
You can get over Soapstone now..


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I was up there last weekend and you can get over the top we had a picnic on the top and then went over to mirror lake highway and it was a great after noon tried to get up mill hollow and that's another story still to much snow above the lake to get over the top there.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Is there still ice on mirror lake?


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

How did the road look on the no atv side where the scout camp is at the top of Soapstone pass?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> How did the road look on the no atv side where the scout camp is at the top of Soapstone pass?


The snow is gone there ...


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Thank you guys for the info. May the scouting begin this weekend :grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> Thank you guys for the info. May the scouting begin this weekend :grin:


Hey bowrange,
Let me know if ya see any moose...;-)....


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Every year and pretty much every time we go up there, we see a bull right around the Mill Hollow turn off just off the road in the river.


----------

